# Bruckner symphonies by Gerd Schaller



## So Provincial (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm considering buying this collection and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on these performances.

I have quite a few boxed sets and I'm currently deriving most pleasure from conductors such as Chailly and Jochum (DG).

Herbert Von K set I loved at first but it is currently gathering dust. Couldn't get along with Simone Young at all while I find Wand rather middle of the road.

Your thoughts and conclusions on Schaller's Bruckner, please.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

It would take me sometime to share all my thoughts about Gerd Schaller's cycle. It's one of my 12 Bruckner cycles to consider, and I praise their playing and especially Bayerischen Rundfunk's ability to record these symphonies inside Ebrach Abbey.

However, unless you are a CD foodie that won't ever use streaming devices, I reccomend you not to purchase Schaller's cycle yet. He plans to record and release *every* Bruckner work in *every* performing version by Bruckner's anniversary in 2024. You would only need to wait 5 years. There are plenty of individual releases that were recorded after the ugly Profil Bruckner box, and which are really worthy, especially No.3 and probably, judging by the sound of the finale, the new No.9 recording.

Edit: Favourites of mine from Schaller's releases are No.6, No.7 (revelatory but I haven't compared it with the new Ballot No.7 in St. Florian) & No.8 (even with that odd edition). I don't know if No.9 can be included because while I liked the first recording with the Carragan finale, the 2014 Schaller Finale (I mean, the whole performance) has always been boring for me. The good fortune may be that the new revised Finale recording, released a week ago, could have pressed the right keys. I'd love to check it out.

Wouldn't ever go again for Chailly. It's inexpensive though. Jochum DG was my first cycle on CD, but unless I really like again his No.4, No.1 and No.9, it's going to "gain dust" too. Karajan BPO is going to finally get a *remastered* release this July. Maybe you could save up to get that one.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

So Provincial said:


> I'm considering buying this collection and I'd like to know what your thoughts are on these performances.
> 
> I have quite a few boxed sets and I'm currently deriving most pleasure from conductors such as Chailly and Jochum (DG).
> 
> ...


I bought it, but haven't listened to enough to pass judgement. It's cheap enough, though.

Have you heard Skrowaczewski? He's currently my "go to" Bruckner conductor.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not wanting to steal your topic, but I recommend a lot the Gielen's cycle.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I haven't heard all of Schaller's Bruckner, but the new release of HIS completion of the 9th is terrific. Probably the best version/performance yet.


----------



## So Provincial (Jun 2, 2018)

Many thanks for all your comments.

I've been given plenty of food for thought.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Schaller's Bruckner is very good indeed, a fine set, very well played and very sensitively recorded.

That's all I can say for the moment, I've had them as a big boxed set for a few months, but haven't digested them fully as yet.


----------

